# Help please!



## Crazy (Jul 24, 2005)

I was at a military show the other day, and purchased myself this lovely shell, but I don't know what kind it is. My grandpa says it looks like an ani-aircraft shell, but I'm not sure. any ideas?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 24, 2005)

It looks very similar to my 20mm that I have. Do you have the dimensions of it? That might help.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 24, 2005)

Blue usually means a practice round


----------



## HealzDevo (Jul 25, 2005)

It looks similar to the WW2 Artillery Shells, we have that were used in Papua New Guinea. There is one that is used as a flower vase that has a similar neck on it. So maybe a practice Artillery round.


----------



## trackend (Jul 25, 2005)

Ill go with you FBJ/Heal its a practice round but without dimensions its hard to say possibly a cannon round as it is waisted and has an ejector engaging channel


----------



## evangilder (Jul 25, 2005)

Yep, my 20mm looks almost identical to it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeah it also looks like the 20mm I have. Based on the dimension in comparison with the background stuff I would guess it is a 20mm also. Normally if you look at the bottom of the shell it will tell you the size of round.


----------



## solnar (Jul 27, 2005)

Looks like a Bofors shell but definately a practise round


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 27, 2005)

if you mean bofors as in the AA gun, then we're looking at a 40mm, and most people think it's a 20mm?? i don't know what it is......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2005)

It is deffinatly a training round and it deffinatly is a 20mm round, well that is what it looks like atleast.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm 90% sure that's a 20mm.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 28, 2005)

I agree, I reakon it's 20 mm as well.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 28, 2005)

That is a *20mmx102mm* cartrigde ( being first number refered to bullet diameter and the second to case lenght) with a TP bullet (Target Practice)

Is not from WWII, but a little more modern, it was introduced for the Pontiac M-39 20 mm revolver gun used in the Northrop F-5 Tiger II.
then was used in the famous M-61 Vulcan, the M61 20mm cannon is a proven gun, having been the US military's close-in weapon of choice dating back to the 1950s. The F-104, F-105, later models of the F-106, F-111, F-4, B-58, all used the M61, as does the Air Force's F-15 , F-16 and F-22, and the Navy's F-14 and F/A-18. The internally mounted 20mm cannon system is common to all versions of the F-15. This system combines the widely used (F-4, F-16, F-18 ) M61 cannon with 940 rounds (A through D models) or 500 rounds (E model) of ammunition. 
Even the very new F-22 Raptor have an internal M-61  

Also is used in some german and french guns.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 29, 2005)

good info =D> (ok i could find the thumbs up one....)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Well done, Charles!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 29, 2005)

As usual boys  ....The next please....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 29, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Blue usually means a practice round





CharlesBronson said:


> That is a *20mmx102mm* cartrigde ( being first number refered to bullet diameter and the second to case lenght) with a TP bullet (Target Practice)



8) 8) 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 29, 2005)

Show off.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## trackend (Jul 30, 2005)

Ok CB heres a few more for you 
Name of shot and purpose questions 1-4


----------



## plan_D (Jul 30, 2005)

I know three of 'em but this is CBs quiz.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 30, 2005)

i know two, i can't make out no.4 though..........


----------



## trackend (Jul 30, 2005)

no 4 is 2 cannon balls linked by a chain Lanc.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 30, 2005)

It's not No.4 I don't know. No.4 was for destroying sails. No.2 is grape shot for destroying PEOPLE. No.3 is for destroying hulls and I don't know No.1...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 30, 2005)

Hmmmm....I tough that you going to post some METALLIC cartrigde pictures. Tricky boy  

That is, as other members said are navy ball smoothbore shots, I really have no idea of the caliber but due his his maquiavelic shape and effect on target it was designed for some british guy for sure.


----------



## trackend (Jul 31, 2005)

You all win a star guys 1 3 are 32 pounder bar shot for dismasting.
quite right D no2 is 10 ball bagged grape shot and 4 is chain shot for rigging removal. Im impressed guys well done.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 31, 2005)

It's because I play Port Royale 2, it's set in 17th Century Caribbean.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2005)

Oh brother here we go.


----------

